# Euthanasia



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Here is a comprehensive guideline on humane euthanasia methods as per the American Vetrinary Medicine Association: AVMA Euthanasia Guidelines


sad topic, but I want to learn about this in case I have to do it one day.

page 20 of the document contains information on how to euthanize fish. In particular, freezing fish causes crystalization on tissues and skin, and causes suffering. I don't think I can do "physical" methods like blow to the head...

It sounds like Benezocaine hydrochloride, 2-phenoxyethanol, Tricaine methan sulfonate are safe, very fast, effective and easy to use solutions.

where can I get this kind of chemical? When they say these work fast, but are expensive, how expensive are they talking about?


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

with out the assistance of a vet ... I doubt you will. 

Good luck though ...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hm, according to that using cold water to slow/kill them is bad, but i was told to do that by a lfs, they said it would just make them sleep before dying.
im glad ive never had to make the decision to euthanize a pet


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

What i have always done is fill up bowl of water (bowl big enough for fish) and stick it in the freezer.

Take the bowl out JUST after the water is starting to freeze on the top, this will ensure it's the coldest possiable.

Take the fish and place it in the bowl of water.

within a couple of seconds the heart and respitory system gives and the fish passes away very quickly, within a matter of seconds.

If your squeamish or feel bad, just stick the fish in and walk away for a minute or two and come back.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> What i have always done is fill up bowl of water (bowl big enough for fish) and stick it in the freezer.
> 
> Take the bowl out JUST after the water is starting to freeze on the top, this will ensure it's the coldest possiable.
> 
> ...


hm, if thats the case then saturating the water with salt before putting it in the freezer will allow you to get it even colder and possibly make it even quicker.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> hm, according to that using cold water to slow/kill them is bad, but i was told to do that by a lfs, they said it would just make them sleep before dying.
> im glad ive never had to make the decision to euthanize a pet


Unfortunately thats a common misconception. It sure looks like they are just falling asleep but scientifically we now know that the brain is one of the last things on the animal to freeze, meaning they feel everything up before that but they just can't react to it.

I think methods like slowly freezing and flushing are so popular because ignorant people want a euthanasia method requiring little action on their part, so that they don't directly feel the guilt of killing an animal. Also, methods where you see the animal die are not for the squeamish.

Niklfire's method is proven to be humane though, since you are effectively shocking the fish and instantly freezing them by plunging them into already frozen water.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Once I had to euthanize a guppy. I read somewhere that the best method was to smash or cut off the head. So I decided to give it a try and regardless to say it made me feel horrible. From then on I stopped euthanize fish because I just can't bring myself to do it, especially since I haven't encountered much "incurable" disease anyways. But if I do have to end a fish's life again, I think I will go with Nicklfire's method. Don't go smashing fish's head off


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a very sick big oscar and wasn't sure what to do. Found out that you could use vodka but I was unsure of how to use it. Did I drink it first or did I drink it after I'd put the fish in it?? Wouldn't want to waste good vodka. Luckily the oscar responded to Melafix and recovered so I didn't have to find a solution to my dilemma.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

potassium chloride would probably do it as well. no more heart contractions = dead


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

I have used the clove oil method.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Clove oil is what I was gonna say. Very cheap and a few drops in a bowl of water does the trick, they just literally go to sleep.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to sound cruel, and we certainly love all our fish, but I say the quicker the better even if it means hitting them with something to end the misery. If there is something that is quicker, let me know as I think freezing them or clove oil etc still is not quick enough......JMO!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

fishclubgirl said:


> I had a very sick big oscar and wasn't sure what to do. Found out that you could use vodka but I was unsure of how to use it. Did I drink it first or did I drink it after I'd put the fish in it?? Wouldn't want to waste good vodka. Luckily the oscar responded to Melafix and recovered so I didn't have to find a solution to my dilemma.


I know it's no time for jokes here! BUT LOL!!!!

I say save half bottle for the beginning and half for after, just to chase the buzz!

Umm.. i've always done the freezing method... always thought it slowed them down and they just sleep and die.. guess I'm wrong!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

spam alert...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I cut the head off of my clown loach when it was dying... There's no suffering that way.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Clove oil / Voda method seems to work very well.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Ive always used Clove oil. Put them in a small tank and add several drops of clove oil. They just lose consciousness and stop breeding. Afterwards dont flush them or you can plug your plumbing. Just bury them. RIP


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Cutting the spinal cord and head off is the quickest way to put a sick fish down, although it makes me feel terrible doing it, in my opinion it is the best way. Sadly this is part of fish keeping.


----------

